# Naples in August



## davidsnell70 (7 mo ago)

Hello,
I’m from the UK and keen to do some fly fishing when I’m in Naples from mid-August to the end of the month.
I have looked at guides but the $700+ they want for a day’s fishing is currently a bit of a stretch.
Is there anyone out there who would be happy for me to join them for a day or two if they’re already going out?
I can provide beer, meet fuel costs and have my own gear and I my attitude is that catching fish is a little bit incidental to a good day out on the water.
Crossing fingers!
David


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Walk the beaches early in the morning. Snook will run at the waters edge to 6 feet out. Stay back and use small white flies, but if yiur not there at sunrise pretty much forget it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Another possibility on foot is to check out places that have boat docks - with lights on them... That time of year any docklight will hold fish - all night long. An 8 or 9wt rod, some small white flies (both to imitate the minnows you can see - and ones to mimic the size of the shrimp the lights will attract, a short trace of 30lb bite tippet (all of our fish have very abrasive jaws...) and you've gotten a good start... Next a few tips... Fish around docklights are pretty willing to eat anything that comes their way - as long as they don't know you're there... Your score will go up if you walk like a ninja on any dock with a light - and try to stay as far from the light as possible (as long as you can reach it with a cast..). Lastly, around good docklights there's always some current... try to strip your fly with or across the current so it looks like it was attracted to the light... 

Good luck - and post up a report if you can. I really like night fishing when it's as hot as it is in August...


----------



## davidsnell70 (7 mo ago)

7WT said:


> Walk the beaches early in the morning. Snook will run at the waters edge to 6 feet out. Stay back and use small white flies, but if yiur not there at sunrise pretty much forget it.


Got it, thank you.


----------



## davidsnell70 (7 mo ago)

lemaymiami said:


> Another possibility on foot is to check out places that have boat docks - with lights on them... That time of year any docklight will hold fish - all night long. An 8 or 9wt rod, some small white flies (both to imitate the minnows you can see - and ones to mimic the size of the shrimp the lights will attract, a short trace of 30lb bite tippet (all of our fish have very abrasive jaws...) and you've gotten a good start... Next a few tips... Fish around docklights are pretty willing to eat anything that comes their way - as long as they don't know you're there... Your score will go up if you walk like a ninja on any dock with a light - and try to stay as far from the light as possible (as long as you can reach it with a cast..). Lastly, around good docklights there's always some current... try to strip your fly with or across the current so it looks like it was attracted to the light...
> 
> Good luck - and post up a report if you can. I really like night fishing when it's as hot as it is in August...


Thank you for your reply. I’m going to give it a go for sure.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent you a PM


----------



## 17Patriot76 (8 mo ago)

Definitely have to make a morning for the beach snook as stated before. In august, the mommas are still pretty hungry and they’ll go from dawn to about 10:30 before they retreat to deeper water. SO much fun. My second favorite month to fish down here!


----------



## davidsnell70 (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply.
What gear do you recommend? An 8wt with a floating line and what sort of flies?
If you are going to be around I’d be glad to have a buddy for some mornings?


----------



## RyMully (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm in Naples. Shoot me a dm and if maybe we can align something. At the very least I should be able to get you out at night for some lights fishing which will blow your mind the first time you do it.


----------



## RyMully (Apr 7, 2021)

davidsnell70 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> What gear do you recommend? An 8wt with a floating line and what sort of flies?
> If you are going to be around I’d be glad to have a buddy for some mornings?


6wt is fine, 8wt more ideal. Intermediate or floating is fine. with a long enough leader your fly can get down into their strike zone pretty easy. If you can spin your own flys before your trip, rig something like below in a few sizes.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

8 wt is good and yes floating line, can use intermediate.. Minimum of 25 lb tippet or 30lb. Small white sparse 1 to 1.5 inch flies. Lots of patterns and info if you search beach snook on this site.


----------



## davidsnell70 (7 mo ago)

Perfect, thank you.

Will I see you out there?


----------



## 17Patriot76 (8 mo ago)

davidsnell70 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> What gear do you recommend? An 8wt with a floating line and what sort of flies?
> If you are going to be around I’d be glad to have a buddy for some mornings?


I run an 8wt almost exclusively, and with floating line more often than not. If I want it to sink fast, I just make the fluorocarbon portion of my leader longer. Gibson DT specials and EP baitfish in all white mostly, and then some with just a TINY amount of flash, some with a TINY amount of chartreuse is about all I use on the beach. If the surf is up, which is not common here, I’ll throw an all white or white and olive clouser with medium bead chain eyes


----------



## davidsnell70 (7 mo ago)

That's really helpful, thank you. Would gummy minnows do well?


----------



## 17Patriot76 (8 mo ago)

davidsnell70 said:


> That's really helpful, thank you. Would gummy minnows do well?


I've never used them honestly. I have a bunch, but never had to get that deep in the fly box. I don't see why they wouldn't though


----------

